# Good, make that *best* camera for $200?



## thewishman (Feb 25, 2011)

Sold cars for a while - $200 *IS* the stretch payment.

Been reading reviews online and old (and new) threads here. Without having to spend the next few months learning a new craft, is there a camera that can show off my work well enough to put my pens in strangers' pockets?


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 25, 2011)

thewishman said:


> Sold cars for a while - $200 *IS* the stretch payment.
> 
> Been reading reviews online and old (and new) threads here. Without having to spend the next few months learning a new craft, is there a camera that can show off my work well enough to put my pens in strangers' pockets?


 
Any digital point and shoot camera can do that. Just have to know and have a resonable setup to take the photos. Good lighting is the key words. Don't get fancy with black backgrounds and such. Just something light and you will be surprised. Did I mention good lighting.


----------



## G1Pens (Feb 25, 2011)

There are soooooo many cameras on the market at that price point. Just about any of the ones from the major manufacturers will do the job. As John said, the key to good pen pictures is in the lighting and backgrounds. Generally simple solid backgrounds work best, easiest and cheapest. As far as the camera. Read the instructions for whatever you get/use and know how to make adjustments in exposures. As long as the camera will let you adjust the exposure you will be golden.


----------



## PaulDoug (Feb 25, 2011)

For the last two years my camera has been a Cannon Powershot A580 that I received for free when I signed up for a Discover card.  I have use the camera a lot, the Discover card not so much.  Cannon, Panasonic, Nikon, etc. all make good point and shot cameras in that price range.  Then you down load a good photo editor (free) and you can do pretty good.  Make a light box to shoot pens in.


----------



## glycerine (Feb 25, 2011)

There WILL be a learning process to setting up your shot as far as the lighting, object placement, etc. is concerned even if you don't have to learn alot as far as using the camera itself.  Don't expect a "point and shoot" to give you the perfect photo just by pointing and shooting.  I would definitely look for something that allows you to set your shutter speed and aperture manually if you can.  Otherwise, I'd take a look at the Nikon Coolpix cameras, the Coolpix S6000 looks like a good one...


----------



## Timbo (Feb 25, 2011)

You'll also want to buy a small tabletop tripod if you don't already have one.  

For lighting I purchased the cheap aluminum reflectors with the spring clip from home Depot.  I use the 100 watt compact fluorescent bulbs (daylight or 5000K).  They put out a lot of light and don't get hot.

I recommend GIMP for photo editing...it's free and very powerful.  Plus...there are tons of task specific tutorials on Youtube and other places on the web.


----------



## juteck (Feb 25, 2011)

We're getting ready to jump to a DSLR, and a friend passed this link to me, that includes DLSRs, point-and-shoot, and even film cameras. You may find some useful information here:

http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/recommended-cameras.htm


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Chris, I'd fire off a PM to Moke. He owns a camera shop and photography studio. He might even have an IAP special. All of the camera advice that he has given me has been spot on.

I know he stocks all of the major brands. I feel certain that he can tell you which ones require the least amount of service, gets the best battery life and give the best image for the fewest dollars.

One nice thing about dealing with IAP members is that you get the REAL story!


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 25, 2011)

Fujifilm

http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=MeFnTauBDYLJgQeL1uTLCg&ved=0CFIQ8wIwAg#

I had an earlier version that was stolen late last year from my truck. Best digital I've ever had and will be replaced with a similar model soon I hope.


----------



## thewishman (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow!thanks, guys for the advice - that's one of the main reasons that I love this place.

I'm using www.imaging-resource.com/ as my comparison site - it has consistent images across all of the camera reviews so I can see how they compare in identical shots. Leaning towards the Canon Powershot SX130 IS for now (macro shots look good and can adjust the white balance) but still in the process of learning and comparing.

Andy, I've seen you post about Moke a few times, I'll send him a PM.  Sent him a PM.


----------



## alphageek (Feb 25, 2011)

thewishman said:


> Wow!thanks, guys for the advice - that's one of the main reasons that I love this place.
> 
> I'm using www.imaging-resource.com/ as my comparison site - it has consistent images across all of the camera reviews so I can see how they compare in identical shots. Leaning towards the Canon Powershot SX130 IS for now (macro shots look good and can adjust the white balance) but still in the process of learning and comparing.
> 
> Andy, I've seen you post about Moke a few times, I'll send him a PM.  Sent him a PM.



I'm a Canon nut, so I'm a bit biased... but at that pricepoint that is probably the best you can get overall... My wife has the sx110 and its our backup for my SLR.  Very Good camera overall...


----------



## Lenny (Feb 25, 2011)

I like my Canon digital Elph (It's really not it's fault that my photos are often subpar)
May I suggest whatever you decide on, spend a little more on a decent tripod and grab a gray card while your at it.


----------



## john l graham (Feb 25, 2011)

I have had the Canon Powershot SD 1100 IS for about two years now.  It has all the features needed for adjusting the white balance, exposure, and macro setting.  I thought it had died on me recently and was not happy that I would have to look for another camera.  My pictures did not really come together until I got some 5200K flor. light bulbs for my lighting.  Good luck in your search.


----------



## DrBills (Feb 26, 2011)

Saw this on Amazon, specs look pretty good, great price.

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-PowerShot-SD1300IS-Stabilized-Blue/dp/tech-data/B0035FZJKS/ref=de_a_smtd

Bill


----------



## MatthewZS (Feb 26, 2011)

Agreed, any digital point and shoot, but also add to that a tripod (either desktop or fill sized) and a photo tent kit.

Canon SX120IS:  A Very nice point and shoot:

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-PowerSh...TT3S/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1298719117&sr=8-3

UltraPod is a great durable simple little desktop tripod:

http://www.amazon.com/Pedco-UltraPo...N0/ref=sr_1_47?ie=UTF8&qid=1298719239&sr=8-47

Photo tent:  in this case it comes with a tripod so you could skip the above:

http://www.amazon.com/Portable-Phot...JLD0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1298719304&sr=8-2


----------



## DrBills (Feb 27, 2011)

I just ordered the Canon Powershot 1300 IS for $107.00 from Amazon, as well as the photo tent/lighting set as suggested by MatthewZS. Can't wait to play with 'em!

Bill


----------

